# a:hover Background verändern



## Dennis-S. (25. April 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab folgendes Problem, hab ein einfach Stylesheet gemacht und drei normale "Klassen"
a:link
a:hover (hier steht drin das sich der Hintergrund des Links ändern soll)
a:visited
Nun hab ich eine Tabelle, der eine Klasse zugeordnet ist und dort einen Link drin stehen, jetzt färbt sich der Hintergrund des Links in der vorgegebenen Farbe, aber ich möchte nur in dieser Tabelle, das sich nicht nur der Hintergrund des Links, sondern der gesamte Hintergrund der Zelle verändert, sieht so, wie es jetzt ist ein wenig blöd aus.


----------



## sam (26. April 2003)

schreib mal _display:block;_ in 
deine css-linkdefinitionen...
sollte helfen


----------



## Fabian H (26. April 2003)

Gib der Zele eine ID:

```
<a onMouseOver="window.document.getElementById('IdDerZelle').stylez.backgroundColor='#123345';" onMouseOut="...">
```


----------



## sam (26. April 2003)

oder so, aber _"stylez"_?


----------



## Fabian H (26. April 2003)

```
<a onMouseOver="window.document.getElementById('IdDerZelle').style.backgroundColor='#123345';" onMouseOut="...">
```

(Ohne Schreibfehler)


----------



## hyperline (4. September 2003)

also ich kenne nur den 

onmouseover="this.bgColor='#D6ECFD';" onmouseout="this.bgColor='#758696';"

gibt es denn auch einen code für background statt bgColor  Bräuchte so einen unbedingt...ich glaube wenn es ihn gibt könnt ihr ihn mir bestimmt posten oder ?


----------



## Nova Sentinel (11. September 2003)

Hi,

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit dem a:hover....



> A:Hover	{text-decoration: none;
> color: #000000;
> display : block;
> background-image : url(navo.jpg);}



so schaut der Coda aus....

im Grunde geht er ja, allerdings nicht so wie er es sollte....

Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich über den Link gehe, er lediglich das Hintergrundbild hinter der Schrift ändert.....

Diese hat eine röße von 13px, das neue Hintergrundbild ist aber 17px groß....

Das heißt, dass ich eine td hab die 17 hoch ist und eine class hat, die den normalen bg angibt (ein bild)...

Nun dacht ich mir, machste das mit a:hover, aber er hinterlegt ja nur die Schrift mit dem Bild....
Der soll aber den Hintergrund ändern, oder noch einfacher, wenn man über den link geht, dann soll sich die class ändern....

Dieses onmouse von Nuinmundo ist ja für eine reine Farbe gedacht, aber nicht für Bilder....

Bin was das angeht doch sehr unbeholfen...
Hoffe auf Hilfe,

Danke
Nova


----------



## remuen (12. September 2003)

Hallo

Ich hab da mal vor einiger zeit ein Tut geschrieben über dieses Thema: Link-Buttons mit CSS .

Vielleicht löst das ja Dein Problem ;-)

Gruss
René


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nova Sentinel _
> *
> Dieses onmouse von Nuinmundo ist ja für eine reine Farbe gedacht, aber nicht für Bilder....
> *


Dann schreiben wir das doch um:

```
<a onMouseOver="window.document.getElementById('IdDerZelle').style.backgroundImage='url(deinBild.jpg)';" onMouseOut="...">
```

bye


----------



## nizzl (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Constantin Vellenzer _
> *schreib mal display:block; in
> deine css-linkdefinitionen...
> sollte helfen  *



bei mir m,acht der dann immer so nen grossen absatz unter dem link, wie kriege ich das weg


----------

